# Choosing a ski jacket



## Nick (Nov 4, 2011)

Looking to dump the North Face shell I've been using for a few years. I'd like at least the following features: 

Powder skirt
Vent zips in pits
Gore-tex 3-layer
Shell (I will layer underneath it)
Fits well, I can't stand big puffy jackets
Great hood design
Slightly longer, but not ridiculously long.. just enough to keep coverage when I'm moving around. 

I was looking at some new Arctery'x, Patagonia, and North Face. I'm having a tough time though just because there are so many models. 

Ideally I'd like to stay under $350 - $400. 

Arctery'x has several models in the price range (well... maybe slighly above!) and I'm having a helluva time figuring out the differences between them. 

Alpha LT
Beta AR
Stingray 
Theta AR

No idea what the real differences here are... 

On the Patagonia side, most look pre-insulated, except for maybe the Super Alpine jacket, but that one is > $500

North Face... presently I'm on a Summit Series


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 4, 2011)

Go to a jacket fitter and find out what fits YOU properly! :wink:

I just bought a jacket and found a lot of the stuff out there is designed around a 6+ foot tall skinny guys.


----------



## Nick (Nov 4, 2011)

There are jacket fitters? Specifically? LIke a boot fitter? 

Anyone have any suggestions in the Worcester area of a good place to go try some on?


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 4, 2011)

is there a local tj maxx?


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 4, 2011)

Nick said:


> There are jacket fitters? Specifically? LIke a boot fitter?



It was a joke


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 4, 2011)

Nick said:


> There are jacket fitters? Specifically? LIke a boot fitter?
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions in the Worcester area of a good place to go try some on?



TJMaxx has had some Cloudveil RPK Jackets. I've got one and am pretty happy with it. It's goretex shoftshell material. A little heavier than a shell, but a really good jacket with removable hood and powder skirt.


----------



## Nick (Nov 4, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> It was a joke



I seriously wouldn't be surprised if there were.... :lol:


----------



## noreasterbackcountry (Nov 4, 2011)

If you're up near Burlington, MA, check out the Heyburn 2.0 and Seaba from Eddie Bauer's First Ascent line.

http://www.eddiebauer.com/EB/First-Ascent/Jackets--Vest/index.cat

I've got a bunch of their stuff mostly because I really like the fit.  Not baggy.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 4, 2011)

Lots of options.  Too many to list.  In my experiwigs TNF is hit or miss at best.  Avoid it.  Arc'tyrex is expensive...no experience.  For hard shells, are you firm on GTX?  There are lots of similar fabric systems that are similar and much cheaper and even better in terms of breathability.  I own 3 main hard shells but save them for when I need waterproof performance (i.e. it is raining, wet snow, etc).  That is for GTX.  Everyday wear not so much because hard shells delaminate and are not as flexible.  GTX tape eventually fails.  I use softshells for everyday use including skiing.  Durable, breathable, water repellant.  

My mtn hardwear GTX is the best.  Good outer shell, GTX pro shell layer, great liner, vents well.  It was $250 msrp.  The escape.  But of course like all things they made it great and then stopped making it.  

I got a 2011 ll bean GTX on sale this summer.  Still too new to rate, but lightweight, good fit, rip stop nylon, no fabric liner-brushed nylon with taPed seams showing.  Great model.

My old TNF kichatna is similar but the 1st gen GTX xcr.  Very stiff, bad breathability, expensive and oh yeah...on the third one after tape failures, premature delam, and other probs.

Keep an open mind.  Go to rei, ems, ll bean, etc.  Try them on.  Compare features.  Pull on fabric.  Find good fit, features, comfort, and price.  

Btw Patagonia redid their entire line.  Now with GTX but pricy.  I'd wait or go to their website (web deals) and snag last year's model, which was probably awesome and perfected before this redo.


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 4, 2011)

I've determined that powder skirts are completely useless. I ski in a ton of powder every season. Far more likely to get snow down the back of my jacket from taking a header.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 4, 2011)

Btw going to sound crazy but take a drive to cabela's after the other stores and look at their options.  Unreal prices, GTX, tough shells, great features.  May not be what you want, but seriously look at them.  Their customers really have demanding weather and conditions.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 4, 2011)

I actually appreciate a Powder skirt.  Does seem to keep the snow out of the waist area when I go down.

REI carries Arc'teryx if you have one near you Nick.  I tried on a couple of the models.  I think one was the Beta and one was the Stingray.  Only real difference other than price was the more expensive one had an internal chest pocket where as the other just had hand warmer pockets. 

They didn't have it at REI, but I like the looks and features of the Marmot Freeride jacket.  I just don't like the price.  

http://marmot.com/products/freerider_jacket?p=216,222,129&ft=222-129


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Nov 6, 2011)

Look at the Marmit line up


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 7, 2011)

I ended up with another Marker jacket(actually a shell this time) since they fit me pretty good. And I figured if a Marker jacket was good enough for Billski, it's good enough for me!


----------



## Nick (Nov 7, 2011)

I went to EMS over the weekend but all they had was a crapload of EMS jackets. Gotta find an REI nearby


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 7, 2011)

Nick said:


> I went to EMS over the weekend but all they had was a crapload of EMS jackets. Gotta find an REI nearby



Framingham is your closest.


----------



## Nick (Nov 7, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Framingham is your closest.



Yeah was just looking, about 30 min from me. Maybe I'll try to head there tonight.


----------



## marcski (Nov 7, 2011)

Io have had good experience with Marmot shells.  The one I am currently in, is a 3 ply goretex and is at least 3 years old now and it still looks and works great.  Plus, you can find them cheaper than other comparable brands....either on sale at sierra trading post or other discounters.  I don't think I have ever spent more than 199 on a shell.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 8, 2011)

tempted to pull the trigger on this shell

http://www.sierratradingpost.com/ma...-tex-shell-jacket-waterproof-for-men~p~3505c/

I got another discount code via email that would get it down to $199 shipped.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 9, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> tempted to pull the trigger on this shell
> 
> http://www.sierratradingpost.com/ma...-tex-shell-jacket-waterproof-for-men~p~3505c/
> 
> I got another discount code via email that would get it down to $199 shipped.



I'm on my second Marker jacket, first one is insulated and about 4 years old and sttill in great shape and just picked up a Helios shell this year.

Not sure how the sizing is on that model, but the insulated one I have is a large and the shell I just got is a medium and the both fit very similar. probably would recommended the medium for you.

Or do I need to meet you in Boston so you can try them on!:-D


----------



## jaja111 (Nov 9, 2011)

I have to put a plug in for Orage. I would NEVER buy one at retail as they are wicked $$$, but the one I got for $60 on steepandcheap has amazed me. It has everything you need plus some sort of radioactive fiber woven into the liner. I fail to understand how such a thin jacket can be so warm. The downsides though are its sized for skinny euro hipsters, designed for skinny euro hipsters, and I am a fat american. So if you're skinny, and see one on steepandcheap, its a good buy.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 9, 2011)

EMS:  even before I moved I had not visited one for several months.  I just looked at their site, Nick, and am saying, WTF?  :blink:  Their line has really changed...not as much brand variety as before.


----------



## Nick (Nov 9, 2011)

Yeah I went it and it was literally all EMS stuff. Nothing else. A couple Norht Face jackets (denali, etc.) but that's about it. I was pretty dissapointed.


----------



## bigbog (Nov 9, 2011)

BasinSki (Kmart access road) was a ArcTeryX dealer in early 2000s(my last visit there)....so wasn't/is now The Tannery(Wilderness House)..Commonwealth Ave?, Boston.    Used to stock quite a few sizes of several shells.    I know the Beta ARs have a little fuller fit...but the new Alphas are interesting enough to take a look at as well...

$.01


----------



## Black Phantom (Nov 10, 2011)

bigbog said:


> BasinSki (Kmart access road) was a ArcTeryX dealer in early 2000s(my last visit there)....so wasn't/is now The Tannery(Wilderness House)..Commonwealth Ave?, Boston.    Used to stock quite a few sizes of several shells.    I know the Beta ARs have a little fuller fit...but the new Alphas are interesting enough to take a look at as well...
> 
> $.01



Wilderness House is no more, unfortunately. 

Basin (Rick Torrey land) still carries Arc'TeryX.

Imagine, walking into a ski shop and trying on jackets/coats?  WTF is so hard about that?

Does Stranz not sell soft goods? Zimmerman's or Ken Jones in Nashitville?

Any "ski town"?


----------



## Nick (Nov 11, 2011)

Was trying for something more local ....


----------



## Philpug (Nov 11, 2011)

HERE are some reviews I put together on DNA jackets. Good stuff!


----------



## Nick (Nov 11, 2011)

Went into Putnam's Ski and Snowboard Shop in Portsmouth, NH today on the way to Maine. Didn't really see anything I liked; they had Marker outfits and some Spyder but that was about it. None of the styles really impressed me. 

I do have a tendancy to be a bit picky with clothes ... haha

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 11, 2011)

Any luck Nick?  Did you try LL Bean or Cabela's?


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Nov 11, 2011)

Nick said:


> ...None of the styles really impressed me.
> ...have a tendancy to be a bit picky with clothes ... haha


yeah and if Polartec Neoshell lives up to the hype i'll guess we will all be in slimmer fitting stretch pants and jackets in a few years


----------



## vdk03 (Nov 13, 2011)

Stopped in the Mt Goat in Manchester today looking at jackets. After looking at the Arcteryx beta jacket I have to say I was not very impressed with it. It is just a shell but for the price tag  I would expect something more. I did like the Mammut jackets that I looked at. The Alyeska model was really nice, all kinds of good features and it fit really nice. It is made with the new soft shell gore-tex (supposed to breathe really well).  A little on the pricey side though ha $699. http://www.mammut.ch/images/Alyeska_JA_black_bild1.eps_Zoom.jpeg 
The Ultimate Inuit jacket was pretty nice too and had a little more reasonable price tag, it had a little more insulation than I was looking for. The way that they are designed is nice, they just fit me well in the shoulders and torso (Im 6' 2'' and about 200lbs). Usually I have to order the tall, but their large fit me well. IMHO if you can afford a higher end jacket Mammut gets my vote.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 13, 2011)

Climb High used to have a Mammut Outlet with good deals on Mammut stuff.  I own one Mammut jacket, and it is a fleece pullover with the Alta Logo on it (from Alta).  It was pricy, but it is warm and very nice.


----------



## Black Phantom (Nov 18, 2011)

Did you get a jacket yet or what? Thanksgiving is next week.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 18, 2011)

I've seen girls pick coats out quicker!


----------



## Black Phantom (Nov 18, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> I've seen girls pick coats out quicker!



Hopefully she doesn't get too cold!   Ski season will be over before you know it.8)


----------



## billski (Nov 18, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> I've seen girls pick coats out quicker!



Yeah but [insert sterotypical, sexist comment here] girls buy a new coat every year.  Men [insert sterotypical, sexist comment here] keep theirs for at least 10 years  :wink:


----------



## Black Phantom (Nov 18, 2011)

billski said:


> Yeah but [insert sterotypical, sexist comment here] girls buy a new coat every year.  Men [insert sterotypical, sexist comment here] keep theirs for at least 10 years  :wink:



Speak for yourself. Got a great new hardshell last weekend. Bring on the weather.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 18, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> Speak for yourself. Got a great new hardshell last weekend. Bring on the weather.



Insulated Primo Jacket? Tried that last year. Had a weird fit.


----------



## Black Phantom (Nov 18, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Insulated Primo Jacket? Tried that last year. Had a weird fit.



Primo Down.  Base layer and go. :flag:


----------



## kickstand (Nov 18, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Insulated Primo Jacket? Tried that last year. Had a weird fit.



+1

The collar on it came up around my eyeballs.  I like to stay zipped all the way up, so that was a bit of a problem for me.  Nice jacket, though, just not for me.


----------



## Nick (Nov 18, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> I've seen girls pick coats out quicker!



I think I'm just gonna go for jeans / jean jacket this year :idea:


----------



## Black Phantom (Nov 18, 2011)

Nick said:


> I think I'm just gonna go for jeans / jean jacket this year :idea:



Are you going to break 10 days this season? You don't appear to be "into it" this year.


----------



## bigbog (Nov 18, 2011)

Even though I haven't purchased one (yet)..any of Patagucci's Vests(Nano Puff and/or Down Sweater Vest) look pretty versatile... day in & day out = everywhere...if you have the other stuff to keep the arms warm...that is...on a non-snow day.    $.01.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 18, 2011)

kickstand said:


> +1
> 
> The collar on it came up around my eyeballs.  I like to stay zipped all the way up, so that was a bit of a problem for me.  Nice jacket, though, just not for me.



For me it was just the L fit like an XL and the medium was too small.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 19, 2011)

Did you get a jacket?


----------



## Nick (Nov 19, 2011)

No but I tried a Mammut on that I absolutely loved... Fit was great..... A bit pricey though. I think it was over 5 bones


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 19, 2011)

Nick said:


> No but I tried a Mammut on that I absolutely loved... Fit was great..... A bit pricey though. I think it was over 5 bones



Don't forget to figure in th AZ discount


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 19, 2011)

Nick said:


> No but I tried a Mammut on that I absolutely loved... Fit was great..... A bit pricey though. I think it was over 5 bones



Check out ClimbHigh.com.  They have some Mammut stuff left.  You can also see if anyone has it online.....


----------



## Nick (Nov 19, 2011)

this was the mammot .... the color was that a lil bit excessive


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 19, 2011)

Nick said:


> No but I tried a Mammut on that I absolutely loved... Fit was great..... A bit pricey though. I think it was over 5 bones





Nick said:


> this was the mammot .... the color was that a lil bit excessive



I like to look for a deal as much as the next guy, but I also recognize if I've got the right thing in my hands sometimes it's worth the extra bucks.


----------



## legalskier (Nov 20, 2011)

I tried on a lot of jackets lately and found one by a manufacturer I never heard of before that fit me well. The price was $350.  I went home, looked online and found last year's model for $159- the Eider "Wesson" jacket.  Found it on sale at evo.com. Fits perfectly, it has all the features I wanted.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 21, 2011)

Did you go back and buy it?


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 21, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Did you go back and buy it?



You care to much.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 21, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> You care to much.



Did you try out the lobster claw gloves while raking yesterday?


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 21, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Did you try out the lobster claw gloves while raking yesterday?



To hot.


----------



## bigbog (Nov 21, 2011)

In going with the Holiday college rage...there's a green one by either  Oakley or Orage..(much nicer shade than the lime(ie snot)-green)...there's an  "O" on the upper end of the zipper's outside flap.
Snowmonster...have you seen yet?


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Did you go back and buy it?



No, will probably be back this week maybe friday


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 21, 2011)

Nick said:


> No, will probably be back this week maybe friday



Brush up on your German and go here for lunch, not too far from the shop.

http://www.eastsiderestaurant.com/


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 21, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Brush up on your German and go here for lunch, not too far from the shop.
> 
> http://www.eastsiderestaurant.com/



Yum! I want to go. :beer:


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 21, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Yum! I want to go. :beer:



AZ lunch meet Friday!


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 21, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> AZ lunch meet Friday!



Actually heading to the Guilford area on Friday. That might be doable ...


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2011)

Might be... I'll let you guys know soon (next 2 days or so), I'm up for it


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 23, 2011)

Today would of been a good day to test out a new waterproof jacket.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Nov 23, 2011)

i got a Mammut Chalten jacket last year and its fantastic...same criteria you are looking for..


----------

